# Sony or Samsung tv? And is the curved screen an improvement?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Your opinions please?
Thank you.
:tiphat:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

If you have the money to burn, Sony or LG OLED. For mid-range bang for your buck, Samsung.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

I love my Sony 4K UHD TV. Curved screen is righteous.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't care for those curved screens. It reminds me of those first generation projection TVs that were introduced in the early 1980s. You know, the front projection type with the three CRT lenses in Red, Green, and Blue. You could never get a good picture because they would constantly misalign. You had to sit in pitch black darkness to see anything. But I digress. Sony or LG OLED is the way to go, or if you are budget minded, the Samsung QLED, that uses a different sort of process than OLED (despite its deceptively similar looking initialism).


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I think that curved screens are good for big pc monitors, because you're very close to it so the curve has a sense to see better the borders. It's probably a bit more immersive too. Not the best choice for certain things, but it has a sense. For tvs, considering the distance between the viewer and the screen is much longer, I would probably prefer a flat screen. 
Anyway there are videos on youtube about this.


----------

